
Roam Debuts a Robotic Exoskeleton for Skiers - domevent
https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/29/roam-debuts-a-robotic-exoskeleton-for-skiers/
======
forgotmysn
Roam has put together a great team that has developed some very cool
technology. I hope they are able to bring it to market effectively. Best of
luck to them!

